# Distressing My House



## RiverBoarder (Oct 9, 2007)

Greetings all...my first step by step...no prop here but a great house decoration that last for years!

Years ago I visited many of the Halloween sites and found a ton of info and was able to create many items from scare crows to fences...My only problem was that the house still looked like a well maintained property w/ props in the front yard.
Next I created a street light cover made of cardboard w/ whimsical cut outs so that the light would show through....This idea helped a lot....But my house still looked like the ordinary home w/ props in the dark.

The following year I found a solution that would give my home a distressed look. I came up with this idea while building a scarecrow. I use landscape fabric for the clothing of my pumpkin rot inspired scarecrows.

Most landscape fabrics come in rolls of 3 feet by 100 feet (plus) in black (search Lowes or HD). There are 2 different types ....one is more of a cloth base and one is plastic base. Although they both look great the cloth based fabric last the longest. I have been using this prop for 6 plus years and it is still holding up.

I am not too savvy when it comes to forums so I will give a step by step and then figure out how to post a pic.


Step 1: (I use my garage doors as a prep area..)
First unroll approximately 6 ft. of the LF(landscape fabric) and fold it w/ 1 ft. overlapping the 2 remaining ft...Staple the top corner to the trim on the edge of the door about 5 ft up(I have dbl garage drs) next continue to the center while unrolling the LF and repeating the first step and finally to the end of the other garage door and folding the LF again(do not cut the fabric).
You should have at this point the LF stretched out 20' and folded w/ 1' overlapping 2' . (when stapling the LF to the trim make sure you do it so that the staple is @ the top of the crease/fold)



















Step 2: This step requires spray adhesive...I use a 3m super 77.
by slightly lifting the 1' overhanging LF I spray the crease/fold on the inside of the fold and do so for 4 or 5 ft w/ only 3-4 inches of adhesive on both sides of the fold. Then I press the crease w/ my hands so that the glue makes contact and adheres causing a flat 3-4 inch area. I repeat this process till I reach the end of my folded fabric.

















Step 3: w/ the LF still stapled to the prep area I get a razor blade and start cutting strips in the fabric.
I start slicing the fabric in a downward direction, below the crease cutting through the overlapping LF and all of the way through the remaining fabric. I continue slicing these 2-3 inch strips till I reach the end of my glued up LF.

















Step 4: Upon reaching the end of my fabric I pull the fabric away from the staples and repeat from step 1…If you continue these steps you will end up w/ 100+ ft of this decoration.










I then staple it to the fascia board of my home… I hang it from the gutters using icicle light clips and I even use the LF to completely block out my windows then add the fringed decoration that we just made to give it that tattered look.


















I hope it's not to late for some of you to use this idea...
If you have any questions ...just ask! 

Peace


----------



## RiverBoarder (Oct 9, 2007)

Here are some final pics of the LF installed

Front view









another angle









caged skelly over garage









Gable w/ blacked out window









Front door w/ pvc alcove









Tools needed









Now that I have the house distressed....time to do the yard art 

14.5 days and counting!
Peace


----------



## UCIooBAkeeP (Oct 18, 2009)

pretty ingenius idea! I'm looking forward to more pics


----------



## Demon Dog (Feb 26, 2009)

Good idea. 

Unfortunately my house, being over 30 years old, is naturally self-distressing.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

That's pretty neat - I never thought to worry about "aging" the house. Heck, mine is 70 years old anyway! Look closely - you can see the aging!


----------



## RiverBoarder (Oct 9, 2007)

Found this roll @ Home Depot....4' x 220' for $40...excellent for what I do....crafting!


----------



## vbpony1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Fabulous look! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RiverBoarder (Oct 9, 2007)

LOL.....70 year old homes still need to look deserted and dark 

I just love the landscape fabric....It has so many uses for this dark day!
I attach it to poles to fashion flags...put it between 2 pieces of pvc pipe to create a visual barrier or light block (my neighbors must have a 1000 watt front porch light  )

peace


----------



## Frankenfrog (Oct 19, 2010)

Unfortunately I just now found this post but gives me ideas for next year.  Thanks. I also like the big guy in the front yard.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

great idea


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Wow, What a great idea. My house is dark and scary on its own but this would be great to wrap the trailer when we do our camping haunt. Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

A really quick and effective idea. Thanks for showing it.


----------



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice effect and great tutorial.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Looked great! Be careful on that ladder!


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

I do the same thing, though not for all the eaves. I also just use black trash bags, but I bet LF would be easier. After I cut the strips I carefully stretch them, this makes them especially tattered and uneven looking. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RiverBoarder (Oct 9, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing some of you incorporating this idea into your haunt!


----------



## RiverBoarder (Oct 9, 2007)

This was bumped not for vanity...just hoping that some might try it.
Peace


----------



## wing (Oct 5, 2011)

Do you have a pic of it lit up at night?


----------



## CampCrystalLake (Oct 5, 2010)

I really love this idea, so much that I made mine today! Hubby is gonna put up tomorrow!!! This was so easy and actually a very cheap way to really add some spooky drama to the house!!! Thanks so much for posting!!!!!


----------



## bluize (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow. I love the way your house looks! Thanks for putting a tutorial together for us. I won't have time this year, but would love to try this out next year. How long does it take you to pull it all together?


----------



## RiverBoarder (Oct 9, 2007)

wing said:


> Do you have a pic of it lit up at night?


I will post a pic once I complete it w/ lighting


----------



## RiverBoarder (Oct 9, 2007)

CampCrystalLake said:


> I really love this idea, so much that I made mine today! Hubby is gonna put up tomorrow!!! This was so easy and actually a very cheap way to really add some spooky drama to the house!!! Thanks so much for posting!!!!!


Post a pic so that we can see it!


----------



## RiverBoarder (Oct 9, 2007)

2012 bump for newer members!


----------



## RiverBoarder (Oct 9, 2007)

2013 bump for the newer members


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok this is so cool


----------



## WOLFPACK7483 (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh YES.
That is Super Sweet... Great look, great idea.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

I am on my second year doing this after reading this thread the idea is great already have it up for this year. I get to put up my Christmas trim first then go over it with the cloth so when its time to put it up I beat the cold.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

crazy xmas said:


> I am on my second year doing this after reading this thread the idea is great already have it up for this year. I get to put up my Christmas trim first then go over it with the cloth so when its time to put it up I beat the cold.


i am going to do this for my christmas thema too i do nightmare before christmas


----------



## Chuck18 (Oct 7, 2013)

I start doing that today! Work really good for my witch theme. Thank you for the idea!!


----------



## craftygirl (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm going to try this idea this year except I'm going to try hanging the strips horizontal and stapling the strip to the house eaves. Hopefully it works!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Our party is next Saturday and my funds are limited but I have tons of used black plastic table clothes...I know they may only last the one night but I think I may need to add this to my to do list


----------



## Danny-Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

Great ideal I will try this inside my house this year


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

Very creative and great idea. Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## Michael Myerscough (Oct 21, 2012)

I think it looks great. But why dont you try adding a bit of colour to them? Buy some dirt cheap WHITE trash bags, cut some strips out and randomly staple them to the back of the thing.


----------



## RiverBoarder (Oct 9, 2007)

Michael Myerscough said:


> I think it looks great. But why dont you try adding a bit of colour to them? Buy some dirt cheap WHITE trash bags, cut some strips out and randomly staple them to the back of the thing.


I prefer black....But if white floats your boat cool...If you do try it, I would love to see pictures.

Peace,


----------



## RiverBoarder (Oct 9, 2007)

Getting ready!
These remaining days will fly by


----------



## xxorathaa (Aug 19, 2014)

did anyone ever try doing this horizontally across the whole front of the house? i had been thinking of getting some boards that i could tie to various metal garden poles to place in front of the windows to age the windows without connecting anything to the house/siding. i think the horizontal strips would look really neat to hide some of the pristine siding on houses now. does anyone have pictures?

edit: clarity


----------



## RiverBoarder (Oct 9, 2007)

I haven't but it might look very cool.....a lot of material tho

Peace


----------

